# Slow and steady project



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Started with a 2012 1LT tinted windows back are 5% front is 35%







Then added a set of Motegi wheels 18" and federal tires. Tinted front/rear lights and covered bow ties. 






















Still need to add fog lamps and will have HID's in those. And do a LED light conversion. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Like what you have done! Definitely get the fog lamps - really makes the front look good.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks and ya I'm glad I work at a dealership so I get things pretty close to cost.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would strongly recommend against HIDs in the fog lamps. Those will create a massive amount of glare, and are already very powerful from the factory.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it a lot, nice job so far!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good with those wheels. I'd say a spoiler, a slight drop and some regular yellow fogs and it would be complete.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Me likey


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I would strongly recommend against HIDs in the fog lamps. Those will create a massive amount of glare, and are already very powerful from the factory.


THIS. I hate being blinded by that crap.

Nice Cruze. You need to drop and add some black accents 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments. Was looking at the eibach pro lowering springs. Just to bring it down a bit. Will look at doing a lower grill black. I've seen a lot of great looking cruzes on here and that looks good


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real good so far man. 

I'm going to second MICK and say a spoiler or lip of some sort would look great. 

Also have you considered replacing the antena with a sharkfin?


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks real good so far man.
> 
> I'm going to second MICK and say a spoiler or lip of some sort would look great.
> 
> Also have you considered replacing the antena with a sharkfin?


Yes deff a shark fin. Will wait till spring cuz I'm wrapping the roof making it black and have also been looking at a small lip rear spoiler like on the RS. Just pacing myself lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wrench said:


> Just pacing myself lol.



As your thread name specifies, haha, just tossing out ideas for the future. Let me know (or better yet just post in the thread) when you wrap your roof, i've been going back n forth between it.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> As your thread name specifies, haha, just tossing out ideas for the future. Let me know (or better yet just post in the thread) when you wrap your roof, i've been going back n forth between it.


Will do. I've been pondering the same until I actually found a pic on this forum of someone who has done it. Looks good. Can't remember what area it was though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Mick said:


> Looks good with those wheels. I'd say a spoiler, a slight drop and some regular yellow fogs and it would be complete.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree with everything but the yellow fogs, but thats just my personal taste im just not a fan of yellow


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Just ordered a full set of LEDs, interior/exterior. going with the new plasma style from putco. Pricey lol. Some are on back order but will post up pics when I get them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

